# cat scan question



## jbskitty (Jul 9, 2003)

hi everyone...i am going for a cat scan (abdominal/pelvic) w/contrast. nobody has told me what to expect, just that i can't eat or drink for 3 hours prior. i am worried. i need to take my medication and am worried about not being able to take it on my normal schedule. anybody, any info would be useful and somewhat comforting to me. thanks.


----------



## KimmiAnn (Sep 11, 2003)

I just had the same test performed on Friday. I was told that I could all my medications and drink clear liquids until test time. I drank the barium as instructed. The one thing I was not prepared for was the IV and contrast dye. I am allergic to iodine, so they did not use it. Could have if they would have told me and I took Benadryl the night before. The one problem I did have is major D started one hour after drinking the first bottle of barium and lasting for 2 days. The test itself is very quick, only took about 5 minutes. The worst part of the test was drinking the barium. I am used to the D, so that was only more than normal.Unfortunately, the results were inconclusive and they think it is because the barium did not stick in one section of my small intestine. But then again they do not know for sure. I may have to have a small bowel series (not looking forward to that).What syptoms have you been having? Mine were pain in the right side under my ribs and D.


----------

